# My Elongs tail fin



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello, can any one tell me waht is on my elongs tail, it has appeared in the last few day, he is now in a hospital tank
Pics wouldnt come out so here is a vid
Thanks
elong


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

the link doesnt work.

...oops never mind


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I had the same problem with most of my fish it's the worms eating the colure in the fin....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> I had the same problem with most of my fish it's the worms eating the colure in the fin....


Worms???

Are his fins ragged/jagged, white, clear and thinning?
If so salt the tank...could be fin rot? Its hard to see in the video b/c he thrashes so much and there isnt much light.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I had the same problem with most of my fish it's the worms eating the colure in the fin....


Worms???

Are his fins ragged/jagged, white, clear and thinning?
If so salt the tank...could be fin rot? Its hard to see in the video b/c he thrashes so much and there isnt much light.
[/quote]

for my experance (I know GG will laugh at that) I know or observed this happening in many piranhas and diffrent fish they seem to latch on the top of the fins and then the colure will be gone and the find will be white...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> I had the same problem with most of my fish it's the worms eating the colure in the fin....


Worms???

Are his fins ragged/jagged, white, clear and thinning?
If so salt the tank...could be fin rot? Its hard to see in the video b/c he thrashes so much and there isnt much light.
[/quote]

for my experance (I know GG will laugh at that) I know or observed this happening in many piranhas and diffrent fish they seem to latch on the top of the fins and then the colure will be gone and the find will be white...
[/quote]

Yeah thats quite interesting. Are you sure its not just fin rot and the flesh is peeling away....and looks like little worms?

That doesnt sound right to me...I think you have something with worms man..haha...Didnt you say your P had worms on and in its eye and thats why it was cloudy??

If you have pics that would be great...I just never heard or saw this before...and by all means I am NOT an expert just going by experience all.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

My fish does not have worms, honestly, Ive never seen any worms in any of my tanks in over 15 years ever.

it was a white spot kind of like the color faded His fins are perfect i put him in a hosp tank wit some extra salt a few days age and its priety much gone
Maybe bec he chills in the part of the tank that the sun from the window hits?
Thats the only thing I can think of bec there is nothing else itn the tank its bare
oh well its back to norm now

hey captive you should maybe get rid of your plants empty your tank and start fresh You can get some messed up stuff from diff plants depanding where they came from, you can fight them forever and never win


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Actually,do you guys using UV light for your P.







For me I am using UV!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

does UV light kill stuff in the tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TobiasRieper said:


> does UV light kill stuff in the tank?


yep
it kills algae and parasites


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> does UV light kill stuff in the tank?


yep
it kills algae and parasites
[/quote]
In HK no matter what kind of fish we suggest to use UV.Effective for diecease


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

huck said:


> My fish does not have worms, honestly, Ive never seen any worms in any of my tanks in over 15 years ever.
> 
> it was a white spot kind of like the color faded His fins are perfect i put him in a hosp tank wit some extra salt a few days age and its priety much gone
> Maybe bec he chills in the part of the tank that the sun from the window hits?
> ...


you come to my house and ill show you how to look there not easy to see but once you see one you will see millions ...... but for my tank I know what I have but im scared to treat it and hurt my rhom with the cems he is awsome and I don't want it to change the things are at a min with the other fish in the tank they seem to eat them.....

Edit* huck contact me I want to chill with you this sunday and bring you cam it's awsome id love to get some kick ass shots of my tank....


----------

